# NOOB going for 1st pipe - comments?



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

hello all - kicked the cigarettes a while back, kinda replaced with cigars but I have always been interested in pipes. 
Finally looking to get started and have found a briar that I LOVE the look and feel of...and think it might be a good starter. Well maybe not actually a starter since I have been stuffing a few bowls in an old cob I had - just trying to see if the whole pipe thing was for me. Well the answer is a resounding YES!! There's something about the whole ritual, not to mention the smorgasboard of flavors and textures, that I just adore. Very settling.

Anyway here is the one at Frenchy's that I like. Anyone try it? Curious what you think.

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=221&rn=1174&action=show_detail

sure would appreciate anyone letting me know if this is a decent whack at my first briar!!

thanks


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

very decent whack at your first pipe.
i have a big ben that joed sent me a while back - awesome pipe, i smoke it often.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks - I really think that unless someone says "no don't do it" that this will be the one I get. Looks like a nice thick bowl and I love the bend and throw of the stem/neck.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

looks like its sold out...dont think I have heard a bad thing about the big bens


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if everyone clicks that link, then clicks the photo, you get this image:
and Mr. C is right, is states - _This item is currently unavailable _


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

If you like the pipe (and how could you not? :dr) I'd say jump on it quickly. It won't be there long, at that price.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

burninator said:


> If you like the pipe (and how could you not? :dr) I'd say jump on it quickly. It won't be there long, at that price.


his hosin's of the month go quick, I have never been able to jump on them


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you could always roll with a nice sandblasted Stanwell.  only $45 on sale.

http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/stanwell/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=22881

edit - 
but i really like this shape more (but that's me).
http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/stanwell/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=25780


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

lol - it wasn't meant as a trick. I knew they were sold out but I was mostly trying to indicate THE specific pipe that I was eyeballin'.

I emailed Frenchy to see if he's got more coming...or maybe there's a reasonable facimile that could be used as an alternative. I did see a Peterson @ Frenchy's that looks very similar.

IHT - that Stanwell is a good looker. I do believe i could roll with that. But I really have my heart set on the BB....oh man, I can already see where this whole "pipe thing" is gonna lead.

"Pipe thing" hahahaha I'm starting to sound like my own wife.....


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

No knock to Frenchy, but I think the big bens can be found many other places. Just not at that price. If you dont mind a machine made pipe, Savinelli duca carlo is in the $30 - $35 price range. There are a ton of sites you just may find a pipe you like better. And dont worry once you find one you will "just have to have" another!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> ...And dont worry once you find one you will "just have to have" another!


now YOU are starting to sound like my wife :r

great links, and thanks for all the advice. I can't wait....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

If you don't mind doing some cleaning, there's a host of estate Big Bens up on eBay.... Welcome to a new slope. 

~d.

PS, Frenchy rocks!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

The Professor said:


> If you don't mind doing some cleaning, there's a host of estate Big Bens up on eBay.... Welcome to a new slope.
> 
> ~d.
> 
> PS, Frenchy rocks!


thanks Prof - I have also been looking at estates, although I probably want to be the first...for my first, or something.

As for the slope, I can feel the slippage. Problem is that I seem to have my left foot on one slope and right foot on another. Starting to think I should have worn a cup......


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

EvanS said:


> Problem is that I seem to have my left foot on one slope and right foot on another. Starting to think I should have worn a cup......


The way gorillas 'round here play, you probably should have.  Good luck and welcome again.

~d.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

EvanS said:


> thanks Prof - I have also been looking at estates, although I probably want to be the first...for my first, or something.
> 
> As for the slope, I can feel the slippage. Problem is that I seem to have my left foot on one slope and right foot on another. Starting to think I should have worn a cup......


These slopes can get very dangerous, especially the pipe. Just like stated earlier once you get one pipe you are already thinking about your next pipe.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll second the estate recommendation. Breaking in a pipe is a pain....add to that the learning curve, and it's enough to turn anyone off to pipes.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

how'z about 3 estate Big Bens in one auction??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Big-Ben-Of-Holl...06QQihZ006QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

burn - hmmmm, I guess I never really looked at it from that angle. As I read and learn I didn't get the impression that the breakin was all that bad. Just some patience and paying attention. But that does raise the question for a NOOB - "how do you know if you've done it right"?

Ya always have to wonder, maybe it seems ok to a person but then that person might never know what they're missing..


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

IHT said:


> how'z about 3 estate Big Bens in one auction??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Big-Ben-Of-Holl...06QQihZ006QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


This seems to be a very good deal as long as the price doesn't get to high.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

hmmmm, what do you all think of these? Wish I could get a closer look but in general I don't see any huge dents or gaping burn holes.
That's actually a pretty decent selection of similars.

If no one says 'DON'T BE STUPID" I might just go for it.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Go for them.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> how'z about 3 estate Big Bens in one auction??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Big-Ben-Of-Holl...06QQihZ006QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


well I missed the boat on these 3 - went for $94.
I was at work and the new "netwatcher" won't let me get to ebay from there. :bn


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

FINALLY!! Got one I like, now just gotta break it in, although it's pre-carbonized.
My local B&M had their Vikings on clearance PLUS a holiday sale PLUS I'm sure he took pity on me... so I found a "Classic" that felt good and started to walk to the register. Well would ya know...he also tossed in another similar pipe with a wider/shallower bowl "just in case ya git ta hankerin' for any uh them scented tobaccys" :r

So for $45 I walked out with my new Viking, a basket briar, and 3 oz/each of David's own Mid-Day and After-Dinner blends, a 3-in-one pipe tool and dual pipe stand made of sandstone. Today was good, and here she is









Even though it is not yet broken in I can EASILY tell how much better this tobacco is as opposed to what I had been practicing with. And I've also found that my pack had previously been MUCH too light so I am now firming up :SM and this has made a world of difference in both the smoke as well as how I stay lit.

So thanks for all of your help (so far). But if you'll excuse me I have a bowl to catch p


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice pipe, congrats on the purchases.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice pipe Evan, your off and running.


----------



## Carbide357 (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice choice hope it smokes well for you.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Congrats on the pick up! Sounds like they treated you right. Its all down hill from here! Enjoy! p


----------



## frenchy (Dec 3, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> No knock to Frenchy, but I think the big bens can be found many other places. Just not at that price. If you dont mind a machine made pipe, Savinelli duca carlo is in the $30 - $35 price range. There are a ton of sites you just may find a pipe you like better. And dont worry once you find one you will "just have to have" another!


no knock takin', hell most a' the sellers around are friends a' mine anyhow. I just got a buncha' Big Bens in stock so keep watchin' 'cause I'll be addin' them babies to the site over the next day or so. Nice puffers and they really smoke great. But it's absolutely correct that there are some great pipes out there and you can pick up an estate (most legit sellers online, all the ones I know anyway, sell 'em sanitized and ready to smoke) for a good price. I get most a' mine from my "Danish connection" so I have a lot of Stanwells and other Danish brands but I have quite a few from my other suppliers too so take a gander when ya' can.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EvanS said:


> FINALLY!! Got one I like, now just gotta break it in, although it's pre-carbonized.
> My local B&M had their Vikings on clearance PLUS a holiday sale PLUS I'm sure he took pity on me... so I found a "Classic" that felt good and started to walk to the register. Well would ya know...he also tossed in another similar pipe with a wider/shallower bowl "just in case ya git ta hankerin' for any uh them scented tobaccys" :r
> 
> So for $45 I walked out with my new Viking, a basket briar, and 3 oz/each of David's own Mid-Day and After-Dinner blends, a 3-in-one pipe tool and dual pipe stand made of sandstone. Today was good, and here she is
> ...


how's it smokin, Ev's?


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm sure the burley's are burnin nice


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> how's it smokin, Ev's?


Not bad, but relegated to truck duty


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Not bad, but relegated to truck duty


We need to have another discussion about burleys too sir.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

no Joe - you need to smoke more burleys. THEN we can talk :r


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

EvanS said:


> no Joe - you need to smoke more burleys. THEN we can talk :r


Well ya see Evan its like this: I wound up with several burley pipes but I only have about three blends to smoke in them so needless to say the selection of the pipes outweighs the selection of tobaccos. We *seriously* need to talk about burleys


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> Well ya see Evan its like this: I wound up with several burley pipes but I only have about three blends to smoke in them so needless to say the selection of the pipes outweighs the selection of tobaccos. We *seriously* need to talk about burleys


What three are ya smoking Joe???


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Not bad, but relegated to truck duty


'round these parts that would be a fine pedigree to aspire to.:chk


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

ultramag said:


> What three are ya smoking Joe???


Chad I've been smoking Solani Silver Flake and MacBaren Golden Extra. I thought there was another but its either slipping my mind or I remembered wrong. Really hoping to find some more quality burley/va blends. I've yet to try the Solani ABF but plan to get some on my next order.


----------

